# Cheap/easy GB coffins



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Took home a few free pallets from work and here's what I came up with


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, Fick (and the price was right, too). Now all you need is a couple of bodies to pop into those coffins


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

So thats where my green patio chair went..............

Looks great Fick.....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very, very nice! Your haunt is gonna be even greater with these added.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree ... very well done!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Fick that looks awesome! I love how it looks like it has been there for awhile.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

They look great. Very resourceful.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Good work and a very good price...


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job Fick I love the night shot very creepy like you:googly:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Really nice looking...wondering what they would look like with a piece of sod placed on top...like they are freshly pushed from the ground. Great inspiration..thanks!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Great idea Stoll, thanks I'll remember the sod when I put them back out in Oct.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Got to love the price. They look great.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice, love the green night glow.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great.. love the green light in the slotted area too


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Got to love the versatility of a wooden pallet! Looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Are those 3d coffins? Never mind I found your photobucket photos.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great work! I could definitely use a few of these.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Super sweet looking coffins Fick!! How long did they take you to make?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Super sweet looking coffins Fick!! How long did they take you to make?


I did not keep track of any time spent on the 1st one, mostly because I was undecided about height & width. The smaller one (which was the 2nd one made) took a whole 2.5 hours which included ripping apart the pallet to get the boards


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job, those will look great in the ol graveyard. Very good work on the transformation from pallet to casket.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

these are sweet! great job - Pallets are king!
I like their look in during the day and their inner glow looks great at night! 
Maybe you could add small batery operated LED lighting in the grass in front of them to give the outside surfaces little bit of faint detail at night.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have a how-to on this? Planning on making a skeleton dude reaching out from inside a coffin.(I know, nothing you have seen before) This would be perfect.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love this group! So many awesome ideas and always willing to share.

Great job! One more thing to add to the 'wish I had time to do this' list. *snicker*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

fick209 actually has a how-to on this.


----------

